# Looking through this forum always puts a lump in my throat...



## Green2Delta (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm a grown man, I've spent time in the military, been overseas, I've seen and done alot of things but every time I look through this forum I get choked up. 
Show me the good things, heros from that day and the few days after.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Looking through this forum always puts a lump in my throat... (Green2Delta)*


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Looking through this forum always puts a lump in my throat... (JettaGT8V80)*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Looking through this forum always puts a lump in my throat... (GTurboI)*

I get cold chills everytime I think of 9/11/01 and or view anything of it. I don't think the new's does enough to bring back 9/11/01, I think there should be more. 
God bless this nation we live in and God bless those who fight for it. 
We will never forget


----------

